# MTB Front Wheel 'Spin'



## Cyclox (13 Oct 2011)

Does every MTB front wheel turn 360 degrees........mine does!


----------



## Keith Oates (14 Oct 2011)

Have you not got any brake or gear cables!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## screenman (14 Oct 2011)

Would not be a very long ride if id did not do so.


----------



## lukesdad (14 Oct 2011)

If you mean turn to and not through 360 2 of mine do and one doesnt depends on cable routing.


----------



## Cyclox (14 Oct 2011)

I do have brake & gear cables it turns a full 360 degrees. I really only notice when I spot my bell is upside down......D'oh


----------



## Cyclox (14 Oct 2011)

screenman said:


> Would not be a very long ride if id did not do so.




funnneeeeee!!........


----------



## Cyclox (14 Oct 2011)

I was really asking because I chopped my computer cable the other day and wondered if the wheel was meant to turn like that..........my LBS assures me it's the norm!


----------



## 02GF74 (15 Oct 2011)

yes, the wheel should rotate 360 degrees in both directions about the axis of the axle.


----------



## Cyclox (15 Oct 2011)

02GF74 said:


> yes, the wheel should rotate 360 degrees in both directions about the axis of the axle.




Thank you 02GF74......


----------



## Norm (15 Oct 2011)

02GF74 said:


> yes, the wheel should rotate 360 degrees in both directions about the axis of the axle.


 Hahaha

I think this was a bit subtle. But it's flipping hilarious anyway.

Maybe if I say "Mine only rotates 359 degrees about the axis of the axle, so I need to stop every 2m to spin the wheel backwards", that might make it a bit more obvious.


----------



## Cyclox (15 Oct 2011)

Norm said:


> Hahaha
> 
> I think this was a bit subtle. But it's flipping hilarious anyway.
> 
> Maybe if I say "Mine only rotates 359 degrees about the axis of the axle, so I need to stop every 2m to spin the wheel backwards", that might make it a bit more obvious.




Oh Norm........it's the way you tell 'em!


----------



## Norm (15 Oct 2011)

Cyclox said:


> Oh Norm........it's the way you tell 'em!


 Hey, your LBS assured you it was me just a few posts earlier.   

What sort of bike is it? BMXs often can but I don't know any MTBs which can spin through 360 degrees, unless they are specifically built as trick bikes.


----------



## Cyclox (16 Oct 2011)

Norm said:


> Hey, your LBS assured you it was me just a few posts earlier.
> 
> What sort of bike is it? BMXs often can but I don't know any MTBs which can spin through 360 degrees, unless they are specifically built as trick bikes.




Diamondback outlook


----------



## Norm (16 Oct 2011)

There is a lot of clearance under the downtube then, but the cables etc are not set up for it to spin any more than 180 degrees from the correct position.

Also, riding with the bars reversed will have significantly more effects on the handling and safety than just the bell being upside down - did you not notice, for instance, that you didn't have any usable brake levers? I'd have probably spotted that before the bell.


----------



## Cyclox (18 Oct 2011)

Norm said:


> There is a lot of clearance under the downtube then, but the cables etc are not set up for it to spin any more than 180 degrees from the correct position.
> 
> Also, riding with the bars reversed will have significantly more effects on the handling and safety than just the bell being upside down - did you not notice, for instance, that you didn't have any usable brake levers? I'd have probably spotted that before the bell.



Ok.......I'd just lifted it out of the boot of the car & was pushing it to the LBS.......how daft do you think I am? On second thoughts don't answer that! : (


----------



## Cyclox (18 Oct 2011)

[QUOTE 1578252"]
That's 180 degrees then. If they'd twisted 360 degrees it would look the same.

The only things stopping the wheels spinning indefinitely are the cables.
[/quote]


Yes User that's right!


----------



## GilesM (20 Oct 2011)

Cyclox said:


> I do have brake & gear cables it turns a full 360 degrees. I really only notice when I spot my *bell *is upside down......D'oh



I think a visit from the fashion police is needed, bell on MTB, just not right, the next thing you'll be saying is the wheel reflectors haven't been removed.

As for turning your bars right round, a friend once came round to see me with his daughters bike, he said the brakes were almost locked on and she could ride it, the bars had been turned through 360deg, and the cables had all tightened up enough for the brakes to close against the rims, it was a bit odd.


----------



## Cyclox (21 Oct 2011)

GilesM said:


> I think a visit from the fashion police is needed, bell on MTB, just not right, the next thing you'll be saying is the wheel reflectors haven't been removed.
> 
> As for turning your bars right round, a friend once came round to see me with his daughters bike, he said the brakes were almost locked on and she could ride it, the bars had been turned through 360deg, and the cables had all tightened up enough for the brakes to close against the rims, it was a bit odd.




Yes Giles M.......wheel reflectors are still on  & I need the bell to get past walkers..............


----------

